# Love windows 8



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

I just wanna say windows 8 definitely has its potential . surely made for tablets which i feel will turn laptops out of date , or laptops will come stock with a touch screen . thats the only complaint i have , which is my own fault lol . Ive had windows 8 for awhile now and i must say i love it . only problem (which may not be windows) is in facebook chat i cant seem to type too fast or the letters don't get recognized . and i feel its facebook because i am typing perfectly fine on here . Some of the apps for windows 8 aren't very good but for a developer preview its awesome . especially when i get to school and bust out my windows 8 laptop and everyone says " whats that " ha love it . 

People post your plus and minuses


----------

